# w i d e



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

thats a great buck congrats to you!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

What a perfect shot!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

nice buck. did you need a pilot truck to get it home?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great buck... and yes... W I D E.. :lol: :thumb: Congrats Rampant.. :thumb: :tea:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats bud .....*

on another great buck 

PintoJK


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome buck
Nice shot

Brian


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome buck! Good Job!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Nice!!*

Congrats Nigel...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Very nice! Nothing but does and fawns around here so far....


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Nice!*

Nice deer!!!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice Buck Nigel,Way to go .Dan


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys... much appreciated! Good luck to all of you...


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Congrats on a nice buck*

But what is with the strategically placed leaf and bow covering the other wound??:embara::embara:

That doesn't look like Sutton in the background either.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Great looking buck Nigel, congrats.

Chris.


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice,
Congratulations.
:darkbeer:


----------



## arcobsessed (Jan 12, 2007)

Very very nice buck. What's your rough score and, congratulations!


----------



## Pat (Nov 19, 2003)

WOW,
Nice Buck.

Pat Cameron


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

*Congrats Nigel*

That looks like the one I almost hit going to work the other day...lol. Nice Buck Nigel.:darkbeer:


----------

